# Tradinet



## Tebe (9 Aprile 2012)

Non so voi. Ma io sento Tradinet come una sorta di seconda casa.
Vengo qui. Scrivo sul blog cosa mi passa per la testa. Vado di là. Nel forum. Leggo. Mi incazzo. Rido. Faccio quadrato con alcuni. Discuto con altri.

Certo. Siamo nik. Ma nik con ognuno delle caratteristiche ben precise, e proprio come nella vita hai le tue simpatie e antipatie. A pelle a volte. Anzi a Monitor.

Quando Mattia mi ha tradita sono approdata qui. Come penso tutti. O quasi.
Mi ero pure iscritta ma non ricordo di avere lasciato una traccia.
Ero fresca di corna quindi ancora nel bel mezzo di tutto il circo emotivo.

Mi registrai con il nik Cassandra. E già da li si capisce come stavo.
Avevo solo il colore nero in testa.
Scelsi di non rimanere.
Stavo male certo. Ma non mi riconoscevo nelle parole delle tradite.
Non del tutto almeno.
Per esempio si parlava di umiliazione.
E io, che fumavo cianuro dalle orecchie, mi incazzavo ancora di più.
Umiliazione di che? 
Non mi sentivo umiliata, proprio per niente.
Anche Manager mi ha detto che si sentirebbe umiliato. E mi guardava come se mentissi quando scuotendo la testa gli risposi- Ma umiliata un cazzo.-

Forse avrei dovuto. Mattia aveva scelto lei a tutto tondo, non perchè avesse la figa d' oro.
Era, è, molto più giovane di me, quasi coetanea di Mattia.
Culo sodissimo. Pelle super elastica. Niente rughe del sorriso. O le zampette di gallina.

Niente. Non mi sentivo umiliata o inferiore a lei.
Nemmeno quando ha deciso che lei voleva Mattia a tutti i costi, e ha cominciato a stalkeggiarlo con frasi.
_Tu ami me. Non lei. Non vuoi lasciarla perchè ti fa pena.
Lei non ti lascia perchè alla sua età non ha voglia di rimettersi in gioco._
Insomma...tutte frasi del genere...

Ma l'unica cosa che riuscivo a pensare era al fatto che.
L'ho sempre ritenuta stupida. Aggressiva. E davvero una donnetta.
Questo ancora prima che diventasse l'amante di Mattia.
L'ho catalogata la prima cena a quattro, anche con il suo compagno.
Infatti chiesi a Mattia -Ma come fai ad esserle così amico. E' di una stupidità e aggressività imbarazzanti-
-Per te sono tutti cretini.- mi aveva liquidato. Stetti zitta. In effetti...:mrgreen:

Comunque.
Abbandonai tradinet.
Troppo una valle di lacrime, mi sarei depressa ancora di più.

Poi, qualche mese fa, un paio di giorni prima della prima volta motel con Manager decisi di riapprodare qui.
Senza più Cassandra.
Lessi un pò in giro e il tono del forum era cambiato.
Sempre pianti ma...c'era qualche voce un pò più goliardica. 
Ed era quello che volevo. E che avevo cercato ai tempi di Cassandra.
Perchè...stavo un pò come i pazzi.
Mi sentivo strana.
Cazzo. Stavo per tradire dopo sette anni e...
Non mi sembrava nemmeno vero.
E non potevo parlarne con nessuno nella vita reale e...
Scrissi di getto la mia prima discussione.
La buttai sull'ironia. 
Non cercavo niente di particolare. Volevo solo stare in un posto che mi avrebbe fatta "sfogare", perchè avevo voglia di urlare al mondo.
SI CAZZO! STO TRADENDO DI NUOVO! FERMATEMI ORA O SARA' TROPPO TARDI! O ANCHE NO! NON LO SOOOOOOOOO

Non potevo certo farlo davvero.

Ma a parte tutte queste diSgressioni sopra...volevo parlare di questo posto in termini più ampi.
Di quello che mi ha dato. Di quello che da.
Quando mi collego mi sembra di entrare in una sorta di club inglese dell'800, dove fedeli e non fedeli parlano tra loro. 
Caminetto acceso.  Divani e poltrone comode. Musica scelta dal Conte. 
Poi qualcuno, uno di noi, o un nuovo amico, tira fuori una discussione...
Che può essere un urlo di dolore. O una cazzata. O mille altre cose.
Ed eccoci.
...Vedo Geko in giacca e cravatta. Elegante. In piedi vicino al caminetto. Con un gomito appoggiato al marmo ed in mano un elegante bicchiere panciuto con del liquido dentro.
Vedo Sbriciolata scuotere la testa, comodamente seduta su una grande poltrona anche lei vicino al caminetto, che osserva con aria serena.
Vicino a lei Diletta, con i suoi modi gentili e il vestito chiaro. Loro bevono Cherry.
Vedo Chiara, in tacco 25 entrare nel salotto ed elettrizzare l'aria -ragazzi poco rumore perchè sono ancora sfinita da stanotte...- e prendere un aspirina con dietro champagne.
Vedo il Conte sbuffare ripetendo -Quante pecole...- e intanto guardare le tette di Simy, che fintamente arrabbiata gliele sventola davanti dicendo dolce -Conte la smetti?-
Lothar che gli risponde -Tutte invornite.Hahahah. ma lo sai C cosa ha fatto?-
Vedo Nausicaa fissare la notte oltre la finestra ad arco acuto. Che ascolta la discussione. E poi interviene come una carezza. Qualsiasi cosa dica.
Vedo Eliade scared, con aria assorta. Magari seduta sul divano insieme a Regina delle nevi, attente anche loro alla discussione e poi "parlare".
Subito al punto. E anche loro. Con gentilezza.
Immagino Ferita arrivare a bomba nella stanza e se c'è da rispondere ad un traditore...giù di sarcasmo ma se c'è da rispondere ad un tradito in pecola acuta...Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Lei ritorna punto e a capo e tutti a fare il gruppo di auto aiuto Ferita (con zero fortuna ma qui dentro siamo di coccio)
E poi Cattivik, Alce veloce, Lunapiena, Sole, Edwina, Maybek  e tutti gli altri...
(Minerva interviene solo con i piccioni viaggiatori perchè lei non è nella stanza, ma alloggiata nella torre nord con fuori dalla porta il cartello -No a tutto-:mrgreen. 

Ho scritto questo post perchè la discussione che ha iniziato Ultimo mi ha turbata.
La trovate qui.
http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/16717-pazzia-volonta-fantasia

Non so esattamente cosa ha fatto scattare in me il turbamento e sinceramente non mi importa nulla saperlo, ma.
Ultimo è stato uno di quelli con cui la comunicazione è stata difficile da subito.
Lui tradito. Io traditrice.
Non abbiamo mai superato il confine della buona educazione ma non ce le siamo certo mandate a dire.

Eppure andando avanti...qualcosa è cambiato.
Lui ha conosciuto un pò di più Tebe e io ho conosciuto un pò di più Ultimo.
Siamo sempre su posizioni distanti e nella stanza saremmo si insieme davanti al caminetto ma con me che tento di convertirlo e lui che tenta di convertire me, ma.
Mi sono fatta un idea di Ultimo.
Un uomo dai saldi principi. Saldi principi non assorbiti a capra senza elaborarli.
Principi che sono suoi. Che gli sono entrati nel dna.
Ha perdonato il tradimento a sua moglie.
Anzi. La circonda di amore. Come se fosse lei ad averne bisogno. E non lui.
Ultimo è un uomo. Con la U maiuscola.
Che si è fatto carico in toto del tradimento della donna che ha sposato.

Ovviamente io un uomo con le caratteristiche di Ultimo lo scioglierei nell'acido dopo un un giorno di convivenza, ma non posso non essere colpita dal suo modo di andare avanti.










...A proposito...vedo anche Admin ovviamente.
Che a notte fonda. Quando il sonno comincia a prendere. Il fuoco si sta spegnendo e tutte le discussioni rallentare...
Lo vedo. Aggirarsi per la stanza. Fissare tutti e sorridere dicendo fra se e sè.
E anche oggi. Nessun morto.:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (9 Aprile 2012)

Ma casso...dirmi che eri cassandra no? Eh?...Ma porc...Il conte si ricorda benissimo di te...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (9 Aprile 2012)

per non avermi mai visto mi conosci anche troppo bene :mrgreen:


----------



## Flavia (9 Aprile 2012)

ciascuno di noi approda in questo luogo con la proprio storia, unica nel suo genere, ma con molti punti in comune con tante altre, qui ho scoperto grandi e piccole verità che ho negato nonostante l'evidenza
questo luogo per me è un punto fermo, in cui leggo e mi dispiaccio, altre volte gioisco per le gioie e i passi in avanti dei vari utenti
cosa dire ancora, se non di sperare di riuscire a voltare pagina al più presto, od almeno ad imparare a vivere con un poco più di leggerezza


----------



## Cattivik (10 Aprile 2012)

Qui ci si lascia andare... ci si racconta e forse si riesce a calare quella maschera che portiamo.

Qui ci si confronta... apertamente a volte, nel bene e nel male, senza misurare le parole ma "sparando diretti" i propri pensieri.

Qui si ascolta leggendo... che è diverso dall'ascoltare con l'udito... hai il tempo di riflettere su quel che ti viene detto

Qui si arriva chi da tradito chi da traditore... e a volte capita che chi arriva tradito se ne va traditore e chi arriva traditore se ne va tradito...

Poi senza sapere forse nemmeno ilperchè piano piano ci si allontana... e non si torna più...

Però, a più di 10 anni di distanza, io ricordo ancora @ngio, eva, jeti, jago, mascalzanone, diana, baubau, nadamas, billy il conte di cagliostro, maidiremai, buscopan, lucy, la vera sally, ludovica, brugola, ed altri di cui non ricordo il nick ma ricordo il nome e per questo è meglio non citare... Persone conosciute nel forum che ha preceduto questo...


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2012)

contepinceton;bt901 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma casso...dirmi che eri cassandra no? Eh?...Ma porc...Il conte si ricorda benissimo di te...


Ma dai Conte. Vuoi dirmi che ho anche scritto qualcosa quando ero Cassandra? Non ricordo di essere intervenuta...mi avei cazziata?:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt902 ha detto:
			
		

> per non avermi mai visto mi conosci anche troppo bene :mrgreen:


:carneval:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

ma perchè sempre a parlare delle mie tette!


----------



## Cattivik (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy;bt911 ha detto:
			
		

> ma perchè sempre a parlare delle mie tette!


Io prima di parlare di qualsiasi cosa devo prima aver toccato con mano...  :fischio:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

Cattivik;bt912 ha detto:
			
		

> Io prima di parlare di qualsiasi cosa devo prima aver toccato con mano... :fischio:


devi fidarti sulla parola :mrgreen: nessuno allunga le mani :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2012)

Ma che è questa faccina :scared: ogni volta che scrivi il mio nick??? :incazzato:
:rotfl:


----------



## geko (10 Aprile 2012)

Eh no eh, giacca e cravatta pure il lunedì di pasqua NO! 
Tebe ammettilo che sono il tuo sogno erotico più nascosto. 


Ps: Io ho toccato le tette di Simy. Esageraaaati. Però sono vere eh.


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt915 ha detto:
			
		

> Eh no eh, giacca e cravatta pure il lunedì di pasqua NO!
> Tebe ammettilo che sono il tuo sogno erotico più nascosto.
> 
> 
> Ps: *Io ho toccato le tette di Simy. Esageraaaati. Però sono vere eh*.


E perchè io non me lo ricordo?


----------



## geko (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy;bt916 ha detto:
			
		

> E perchè io non me lo ricordo?


Perché non appena mi hai visto dall'emozione sei svenuta! Hai anche detto 'Ma sei bellissimo. Oddio!' ed io ti ho risposto 'tranquilla Simy, tu puoi chiamarmi Geko'. E dall'emozione non ti sei più ripresa... :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt918 ha detto:
			
		

> Perché non appena mi hai visto dall'emozione sei svenuta! Hai anche detto 'Ma sei bellissimo. Oddio!' ed io ti ho risposto 'tranquilla Simy, tu puoi chiamarmi Geko'. E dall'emozione non ti sei più ripresa... :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl:
ma sei fuori! :rotfl:


----------



## geko (10 Aprile 2012)

Simy;bt919 ha detto:
			
		

> :rotfl::rotfl:
> ma sei fuori! :rotfl:


Io fuori? No no, sono in ufficio. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt914 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma che è questa faccina :scared: ogni volta che scrivi il mio nick??? :incazzato:
> :rotfl:


....mmmmhhhh.....hemmm........:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt915 ha detto:
			
		

> Eh no eh, giacca e cravatta pure il lunedì di pasqua NO!
> Tebe ammettilo che sono il tuo sogno erotico più nascosto.
> 
> 
> Ps: Io ho toccato le tette di Simy. Esageraaaati. Però sono vere eh.


...sei il mio sogno erotico nascosto? No no! Proprio così sfacciata!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

geko;bt920 ha detto:
			
		

> Io fuori? No no, sono in ufficio. :mrgreen:



cretino :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2012)

Io non lo so. Ogni volta che arriva Geko tutto si complica in questo blog!!!! Ma come mai!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (10 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt926 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non lo so. Ogni volta che arriva Geko tutto si complica in questo blog!!!! Ma come mai!!!!:mrgreen:


forse perchè è complicato lui? :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (10 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt921 ha detto:
			
		

> ....mmmmhhhh.....hemmm........:mrgreen:


:condom:


----------



## Tebe (10 Aprile 2012)

Eliade;bt936 ha detto:
			
		

> :condom:


Uffa! Mi hai puntata per caso?
Non è una cosa bella...nel senso...mi devo preoccupare?
Tanto peggio di così con manager...a no caxxo. Può sempre venirgli un attacco di cuore....
ZITTA!!!:scared:


----------



## geko (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt926 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non lo so. Ogni volta che arriva Geko tutto si complica in questo blog!!!! Ma come mai!!!!:mrgreen:


 Fai sempre in modo di farmi sentire indesiderato... guarda che in fondo in fondo in fondo sono un tipo sensibile eh.

E poi lo faccio per l'audience.


----------



## Eliade (11 Aprile 2012)

Tebe;bt963 ha detto:
			
		

> Uffa! Mi hai puntata per caso?
> Non è una cosa bella...nel senso...mi devo preoccupare?
> Tanto peggio di così con manager...a no caxxo. Può sempre venirgli un attacco di cuore....
> ZITTA!!!:scared:


Io faccio previsioni....mica porto jella!! 
Puntare chi? Tu? Tsk....


----------

